# Plants with Piranhas



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i have a lil group of 2" pirnahas and i was wondering if i could put some plastic plants in with them or if they'd destroy the plants?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Put some in and try it. They will no doubt bite off chunks of leaves though, won't do them any harm.


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Try putting in live plants its better for the tank and it helps reduce nitrAtes.
Your piranha will thank you , secretly of course..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes you can put them in. They might take a few bites, but nothing major.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Yes you can put them in. They might take a few bites, but nothing major.
> [snapback]898632[/snapback]​


My guys only tend to damage the plants by running into them during hunts or fights. Once in a long while I will see a bite taken out of a leaf, but mostly just broken off or partially broken off leaves

I say GO FO IT!!! Live plants look GREAT in a tank full of P's

btw...

Its important to remove any dead or severed leaves ASAP. As they decay they can affect your water parameters, especially PH. Also make sure you clean your filters of any decaying plant material.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

big yes 
mine love it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Feeding_Frenzy said:


> Try putting in live plants its better for the tank and it helps reduce nitrAtes.
> Your piranha will thank you , secretly of course..
> 
> 
> ...


And ammonia and nitrites as well as nitrates, they're great for filtration.



Civic Disobedience said:


> Its important to remove any dead or severed leaves ASAP. As they decay they can affect your water parameters, especially PH. Also make sure you clean your filters of any decaying plant material.
> [snapback]898773[/snapback]​


I've never heard of that or had a problem myself, you sure? I've had a pretty large buildup of dead leaf matter in my tank when I was first starting out and all I got was algae problems because of the phosphates released by dying leaves, parameters stayed fine though.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I was having a big problem with my PH dropping, and as soon as I stepped up on getting the dead plants out the PH stabilized.







I am pretty much just speaking from my own experiences... It is still pretty good advise tho... right??


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

yes it will work out .


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Well, I was having a big problem with my PH dropping, and as soon as I stepped up on getting the dead plants out the PH stabilized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's definately good advice and I wasn't disagreeing with you, it's just something I'd never heard of before so I wanted more info was all. Even if it doesn't affect your ph, it's best to get those dying plants out ASAP to keep algae in check


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Just wondering . . .

To put live plants in a tank, do you have to provide nutrients for the plants to survive?

Thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah most plants will look like hell if you aren't using some kind of fertilizer


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

divine said:


> To put live plants in a tank, do you have to provide nutrients for the plants to survive?
> [snapback]899658[/snapback]​


Yep, you'll need fertilizers to keep them going. If you don't feel like doing the extra work just get some realistic plastic plants.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I tried plants for over a year and as my fish grew it was hard to keep them. They were either eaten or floating.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah most plants will look like hell if you aren't using some kind of fertilizer
> [snapback]899869[/snapback]​


Good exceptions are Java Fern and Anubias - they'll do well without additional fertilization, CO2 or much light.

*_Moved to Plant Forum_*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah most plants will look like hell if you aren't using some kind of fertilizer
> ...


Java Ferns are Excellent little plants!
East to grow to. Only plants I never Killed off.


----------

